
An electronic song reduces attack and mating success in Aedes aegypti - vezycash
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30922800
======
anigbrowl
_The observation that such music can delay host attack, reduce blood feeding,
and disrupt mating provides new avenues for the development of music-based
personal protective and control measures against Aedes-borne diseases._

Once they had this preliminary result I wonder why they didn't just get a
synthesizer and explore it systematically. It might be as simple as some
threshold volume of low-frequency tonality, as opposed to any musical
structures.

------
vezycash
Full title: The electronic song "Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites" reduces host
attack and mating success in the dengue vector Aedes aegypti.

Aedes aegypti is a mosquito specie

